# The Starter Wife



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 5, 2008)

Did yall know they are doing a full season this fall? I'm pumped! I thought it was over after the mini series.. Cant wait, I have loved Debra Messing in everything shes  been in and this was no exception...


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 5, 2008)

I liked this show woo hoo! I will be watching it thanks!


----------



## meaghan<3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't wait!! I loved this show!!!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 9, 2008)

I know! It was such a pleasant surprise when i found out.. It kinda replaced Sex and the City for me and i was so bummed when it ended, i didnt really understand why it wasnt a normal series from the get go cause its a really sustainable premise and it has a ton of strong characters in it...


----------



## Cinci (Sep 9, 2008)

oh really?  i'm glad to hear it! I really enjoyed that show


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, oct 10 baby! Not too far away... Does anyone agree that Judy Davis may be the best part of this show (aside from Debra obvi)?  Wonder if she's still sober and how long it'll last...


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Sep 26, 2008)

Guys, FYI, they have the whole mini series on the website...


----------



## kimberlane (Oct 8, 2008)

I just saw her on Letterman tonight. I love her, she's so awesome. I had no idea that this was a miniseries though. I thought it was just starting. That sucks I guess I'll have to go watch those.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh i saw her too! Shes so adorable...I didnt realize her husband was one of the creators of Damages, thats really cool..

Just watch the mini series on the website, you have plenty of time before friday

I think the dude in the commercial thats supposed to be her new love interest is smokin


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww.. im so glad this show is back, the premiere was really cute. I love Rodney's new man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, hes hot and i like how Rodney was all nervous around him when they first met..I also liked the new Kenny, he was hysterical... Did anyone else watch? They're showing it again at 10 on wednesday if you missed it..


----------

